# Interesting home made coffee roaster



## RoloD

Take a look at this!


----------



## pendragoncs

"Page cannot be found" error when I tried. Unless that's what I'm supposed to be seeing? :0)


----------



## RoloD

pendragoncs said:


> "Page cannot be found" error when I tried. Unless that's what I'm supposed to be seeing? :0)


Works for me - try again - it's worth it.

http://www.make-digital.com/make/vol08/?pg=118&pm=2&u1=friend#pg118

If not, there is a version of it here.


----------



## oldroaster

Hello Folks,

I've just had a look a the Hottop and Gene Cafe roasters. What an amazing pieces of kit! I've been home roasting for 35ish years and when I started there was nothing like that available for the keen coffee lover. So some pics of my effort here









Coffee's from Peru roasted for 23 mins + 2 mins after first crack no heat.

Full article to follow.

OR.


----------



## ronsil

That looks great & obviously works well for you.

Here am I thinking all the paraphernalia, data loggers, computer, expensive roaster, I use are a necessary part of the roasting deal:act-up:.


----------

